# Concerned about pain-killers and wine. Is this *really* a problem?



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

Obviously I'm aware that taking a lot of very powerful painkillers or even a great quantity of aspirin (which is alreay bad for your liver) and then drinking a great deal of liquor is not at all adviseable, but I'm trying to get a sense of the extent to which some smaller doseage of each thing is actually something to be concerned about. 

My doctor, in a very businesslike tone, has told me that while I am taking 500mg aspirin a day I am not to enjoy my usual evening glass of red wine. This seems a bit extreme, but sources online don't seem to necessarily agree or disagree. Everyone's "playing it safe", perhaps I should too?

Anyone here know more about this?  Is a cup of wine and half a gram of ASA really going to put me in the emergency room eventually?


----------



## Buster'sGrandad (Mar 21, 2012)

My son, who is a doctor, has also advised me about not mixing Aspirin and alcohol. I think part of it is that aspirin is a blood thinner and he doesn't want me falling down drunk and cutting myself. I tell myself it's because he loves me. You shoud tell yourself that your doctor loves you too.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 21, 2012)

I think the reason this recommendation has been put in place is because there have been situations in which this combination has created a bad reaction. 

I think generally speaking, it would be best that you always follow the advice of your doctor, whether or not you agree with it, I personally believe their education is worth more then what I can find online.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha, looks like common sense is going to prevail in this conversation. Yes, indeed, it's certainly best to follow the advise of your doctor... always!

Then again, your doctor probably told you not to stand in the sun or eat red meat or fly in a plane above 20,000ft, so... we take measured risks with these things.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know about mixing the two, but I'm not a big fan of any daily aspirin routine.  I'd toss the aspirin, and stick with the glass of wine is possible, more health benefits...http://www.healthyfellow.com/880/good-news-about-red-wine/  Do I always follow doctors advice?  No, not a big fan of doctors either.


----------



## ccohoe (Mar 22, 2012)

I figure we've made it this far making our own decisions. Do what you think is best.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, I've also seen conflicting reports about the daily aspirin, althogh the 500mg I'm on now will end in a month and then go down to 81mg "low dose".  Not the best thing for your liver, but, intrestingly, there's quite a bit of research now showing that it prevents cancer as well. Interesting stuff. It's always the old, simple drugs that seem to end up having the most interesting and side-effect free results. I wish more research like this was being done.


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

This has to do with the blood thinning properties of Aspirin and Alcohol (to a much lesser extent).  Aspirin is not bad for the liver, too much Tylenol or acetaminophen is bad for the liver.  Too much aspirin can lead to stomach ulcers.  Alcohol and pain killers is the main problem I see here as they both impair your senses.  I wouldn't mix any pain pill(Vicodin, Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, Oxycontin) with alcohol, period.  Take the pill and drink your wine at different times of the day.  I agree that 500mg of Aspirin is too much, 81mg/day is just fine.


----------

